# Grade of ETA movements



## dibetu

Just a quick question, does anyone know what grade of ETA movements are in the D24, and the SST06, as there are many different grades. Not interested in decoration, but in the grade. Balance wheel, springs and shock protection used. They can all vary between the different grades of ETA 2893-2 movements. Would really appreciate your help. There is basic, elabore, top and then chronometer grades. 
Daniel


----------



## JohnT

Don't know sorry.


----------



## Velociphile

dibetu said:


> .... does anyone know what grade of ETA movements are in the D24, and the SST06, as there are many different grades. Not interested in decoration, but in the grade. Balance wheel, springs and shock protection used. Daniel


Here is the speedy reply from: Glycine Watch (xxxxx @ glycine-watch.ch)
To: veloc!phile @ gmail.com
Date: 22-Jun-2006 08:36
Subject: Re: Contact Form Glycine Watch SA

Dear Velociphile,

Thank you for your email. The Eta movement is elaboré execution, oscillating weight rhodium coated
with special Geneva stripes (please see also on our website for
technical specifications)

Best regards
GLYCINE WATCH SA
xxx xxx

www.glycine-watch.ch
[email protected]
Tel. +41 32 3xxxxxxx
Fax +41 32 3xxxxxxx

Many thanks to Eva at Glycine.

Despite a solid caseback, Glycine go the trouble to provide their ETA movement in Elaboré spec. You won't see the decoration, but the movement is regulated to a tighter tolerance than the Standard ETA movement.

ETA movements often come in four flavours. It is important to know what you're getting as most manufacturers don't widely make it known to you which they're using. Some are more equal than others so to speak. The four flavours are Standard, Elaboré, Top and Chronomètre.

Standard and Elaboré have precisely the same components. Elaboré is regulated in three positions to tighter tolerance (see below) than the standard version which is regulated in two positions. The three positions are: dial up, 6H and 9H. Note that this is thus mostly acceptable for a watch worn on the left wrist! Regulation at 9H is not performed for the standard grade.

Top and Chronomètre have precisely the same components and are regulated in five positions (6h, 3H, 9H, FH dial down and CH dial up). Components different to Standard and Elaboré are at least as follows: Balance, balance spring, regulator, shock mounting.

Typical popular ETA movement standards:

Standard (regulated in two positions)
Mean daily rate +/- 12 s/d
Max variation across 5 positions: 30 s
Isochronism (rate after 24H running compared to full wind): +/- 20 s/d

Elaboré (regulated in three positions)

Mean daily rate +/- 7 s/d
Max variation across 5 positions: 20 s
Isochronism: +/- 15 s/d

Top (regulated in five positions)

Mean daily rate +/- 4 s/d
Max variation across 5 positions: 15 s
Isochronism: +/- 10 s/d

Chronomètre Version to COSC specification.

Additions and corrections to this are most welcome.

Velociphile


----------



## dibetu

Thanks a million. That answers all my questions.


----------



## Velociphile

Take a look here too. http://www.eta.ch/d/produkte/Mecaline/pdf/ETA_2824_2.pdf Velociphile


----------



## dibetu

Hello Velociphile,
Thanks a million for your info.
The reason why I actually asked this question was, that in my opinion the most important part to an everyday automatic watch is the shock protection. The base ETA movement uses a very useless ETA Shock protection, Elabore uses incabloc regular, Top/Chronometer now use the new incabloc plus, which is far better in an everyday watch. Incabloc itself is part of the swatch group, (ETA), but will not disclose any information.
Daniel


----------



## Guest

This is a most interesting thread. However, it began with an inquiry about the ETA 2893-2 movement, yet subsequently seemed to shift to description of the variations of the 2824 movement. The 2893 isn't even discussed on the ETA website (at least not in the sections open to the public). Are we certain the variation structure of the 2824 maps over perfectly to the 2893? --redstart


----------



## Velociphile

redstart said:


> Are we certain the variation structure of the 2824 maps over perfectly to the 2893? --redstart


Good point redstart. However have a look for further detail on 2824 here (I cannot post the link because it is an https site): https://secure.eta.ch/CSP/DesktopModules/ViewDoc.aspx?DocId=177&DocType=DT

If you can be prepared to trawl through the 2893-2 parts list look for parts where there are variants.

Velociphile


----------



## raffles1

In case anyone cannot get through the site for the ETA 2893-2 file, I've uploaded onto this link:

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=659CD90E415E0AD9

It will last for 7 days.


----------



## Guest

raffles1 said:


> In case anyone cannot get through the site for the ETA 2893-2 file, I've uploaded onto this link:
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=659CD90E415E0AD9
> 
> It will last for 7 days.


Thank you! redstart


----------



## dibetu

The very reason why I asked this question in first place was, that I had a very famous German made dive watch 2000m waterproof with the 2893 movement that gave up its live, due to shock. A very good friend of mine is a watchmaker in Switzerland and his opinion on the 2893 is that it is a good movement but more tender than a 2892-A2 or a 2824-2.
He advised me that watch manufacteres get their ETA's produced to spec and too many save on the wrong parts. Considering that the cost of the movement in many watches is as little as 4% of the sales price. Decoration is nice, blue screws look nice but they do nothing for the every day performance of the watch. 
I can pass on the information I got from Hanspeter the watchmaker, he aprooved of the SST06 movement as being high grade and well made to his liking, and that is not just the decoration and rhodium plating, but the vital moving parts being of the best ETA quality.


----------



## jo.st

Most intresting thread with a lot of intresting and useful information. Thanks everyone for contributing to spreading information and knowledge! 

rgds,
/joakim


----------

